# I Need Silencer/Suppressor Help??



## hanna1616 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello All,

I am new to this site and seeking advice. Please reply directly to my email with advice at [email protected]. I enjoy shooting and don't want to have to go to the range every time I want to shoot for enjoyment. I live in the country with neighbors not too close, but close enough to hear the shot of my pistols. I am looking for a gun/silencer combination that any of you have had success with. I currently have S&W Chief's Special 9mm (CS9) but it does not look like the end of the barrel is threaded to be able to add a silencer onto the end. Any ideas? Do any of you have any pistol/silencer combinations that have worked well and been very quiet while shooting? I prefer to stay in the 9mm/.40 cal. range. I was looking into the Beretta M9, but not sure if it was threaded or not either. I would appreciate any help. Also, if you have had success with a particular brand suppressor fill me in on that as well. Thanks, Chad


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

Check your local laws. In some places silencers are illegal.

My neighbors are used to the sound of gunfire.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

silencertalk.com

more info than you can read in a day....


----------

